# Which navionics card for lowrance elite 7ti.



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Getting ready to pull the trigger on a new elite7ti that comes with navionics + chart. What card would be best for this unit? Manly fish erie and st clair. Also go to Minnesota for a week in the summer. Any suggestions on a good card with one foot contours? 
Thanks


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I have Navionics + chip & lowrance lake insight. Navionics + is pretty good for Lake Erie especially Islands & west. Lowrance - not so much. navionics + has 1 ft contours but also a feature where you can select lower contour density. Sometimes the 1' contours are too dense.


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Meerkat, a lot of options out there.


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

I second Navionics+ it will cover all of US and Canada


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The navionics + chip is your best bet unless you have an older or competitor chip gen save your self some money and buy an updates chip.


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Thanks, order is ready to go.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

And the $99 per year to update it is (in my opinion) well worth it. They really do update the charts with new info.


----------

